# Scratching the upgrade itch



## Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm thinking about doing a build based on TR, probrably the low to mid-tier version of TR.
Ryzen is also a possibility.

As for expected useage, there isn't any real concern for gaming performance because I don't game, instead I do things like video rendering, file related stuff and the like and a TR should serve that purpose well with Ryzen being capable too.
Some overclocking is an eventuality but nothing of immediate concern with this.

My real question(s) are what board(s) should I consider?

Understand I'm not talking about anything sub-par or even mid-tier so much, I usually go for the good stuff when doing a build but there are some blankspots with the boards TR/Ryzen would use related to quality of these boards.

ATM I'm thinking either an Asus Crosshair Hero or perhaps an ASRock Tachi based setup for TR, I've heard alot of good things about the Tachi boards but don't know if the latest TR versions are up to this rep or not. I've already heard that the Extreme version of the Crosshair is buggy/crap so I'm looking the other way unless someone can disprove it.

The ones for Ryzen I'm less clear on related to all this.

I'll go ahead and say anything MSI is all but out on this due to what I've experienced with the brand before (_Very_ prone to VRM failures and extreme VDroop issues due to subpar quality components like Nikos MOSFETS being used for such) BUT if there is something they make that's isn't comprised of "El-Cheapo" components (Like Nikos or something just as bad - Inferior quality components) I'll at least take a look at it.

Not looking to go with a monster amount of cores because that would be a bit overkill for my needs, that's why I'm along the lines of the low to mid-tier TR chips with Ryzen as a possibility here.

I'll definitely be looking at some B-die sticks, that's one area I don't know much about (Brandname and compatability-wise with DDR4) but do know to look for something with the lower CAS 14 or 15 timings and not 100% sure how much I'd really need, ATM I"m thinking 32GB's total but can go for more if it's best to if doing a TR build.
Just want to know what would be good for anything suggested and of course, clock up if I really want them to at some point.

May also grab a a new GPU too, my current card (GTX 970) is doing fine but looking for down the road viability too.

And please - No Pro-Intel suggestions, that's not what I'm asking for and frankly I'm running one of those right now anyway.

Suggestions?
I'll go ahead and say thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

I've only heard good things about the Asrock Taichi boards, so I am biased towards them.
The newer version of them has improved power delivery and a slightly different BIOS, and that is basically the only difference from what I have heard.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 17, 2019)

If I were seriously considering a TR rig, I’d wait to see what AMD announces in the middle of this year. The current 4 CCX TRs have higher latency due to memory sharing that TR 2 should resolve with the chiplet design. I suppose if you keep to the 2950X or 2920X, you won’t have that compromise as each CCX gets a dual channel memory bank.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

I just wanted to say I've owned 4 MSI Ryzen mobos:
X470 pro carbon
X370 sli plus
B350 pc mate
B350 mortar

All of them except the mortar had excellent voltage regulation. I'm taking less than 20mv droop or fluctuations on vcore, when read off the CPU voltage sensor (not the mobo's) . Even the pc mate took my 1800x to 4.1 @ 1.42v no issues, but on a bench table with fan on vrm heatsink

That said the mortar does have trash voltage regulation, and god-awful vdroop, it's like 100mv and LLC does jack to stop it. Pc on that board is impossible without massive vcore overshoot just to get it stable under load. But I'm using that very board in one of my 24/7 crunchers with a stock 1700 and it's been fine lol.

Anyway, I love Asrock ATM and I've got a friend who will swear by the taichi (he has the x370). My b450 pro4 is a solid board too, handling 2700x with near 24/7 crunching so the quality is there even on budget boards.

One board I love, for TR, though, is the Gigabyte Designaire best looking board ever. But I know jack s*** about whether it's decent of not so I'll stop at just saying it's the prettiest mobo I ever saw lol.

3200 c14 Sammy bdie is hands down best ram for Zen. Can't go wrong with it honestly. Expensive though.

1920X are suuuuupet cheap ATM it's mental value for rendering, but as @Darmok N Jalad says, it might be worth waiting for Zen2 TR, or AM4. That will support up to 16 Zen2 cores


----------



## Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks guys - Some good info here and will look into it for sure. 

I've noticed Gigabyte boards aside from the Aorus Xtreeme don't have the slot I'd need for my soundcard (PCIe 2.0 x1), just the 4 PCI-E slots and that's it aside from the m.2 slots/covers. 
Speaking of MSI, the MEG Creation X399 looks excellent BUT again, I'm weary of MSI for the reasons given and the past experiences I've had with the brand. 

On the Ryzen side of things The Crosshair VI/VII Hero X470 looks good and the Tachi for Ryzen looks good too. I guess the biggest ting for me to do is decide whether I'll have a Ryzen or TR for this build, although Ryzen is cheaper to get and would be fine the TR seems more suited for my future needs based on long-term viability expectations. 

The suggestion to wait and see what July 7th brings is another way to go too.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

If you need tons of I/O: TR is the way to go. You can fill up the lanes with M.2 drives, running native gen3 4x, and still have enough left for full 16x on multiple graphics cards. Next year we could be looking at up to maybe 48 or more cores on the X399 platform. That upgradability (should you ever need the cores) plus the bucket load of CPU PCIe lanes is excellent for a more workstation oriented rig.

I have no experience with the TR boards so I can't offer my 2 cents here unfortunately. But Asrock seems solid across the board, forgive the pun.

I did hear bad things about bios support on the old Asus Zenith's, not sure if they fixed that though.


----------



## notb (Mar 17, 2019)

You should really rethink this approach. Does your video workflow benefit from so many cores?
Even if you're afraid of Intel, you still have some more cost-effective choices from AMD.

Out of pure curiosity, what does "file related stuff and the like" mean?


----------



## Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

No, I ain't sceered of Inhell at all, got several of those around if you must know.
I simply want an AMD this time around.

Yep - Ryzen would be cheaper to invest into and note I haven't ruled out going Ryzen this time, it's certainly possible to do so.

Files and stuff can mean most anything from video rendering, transferring large files between archival drives, zipping, unzipping large(er) files..... I want something that's not going to take all day getting it done yet still allow me to use the machine during all this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2019)

Just wait for the 7 nm's.


----------



## notb (Mar 17, 2019)

Bones said:


> Yep - Ryzen would be cheaper to invest into and note I haven't ruled out going Ryzen this time, it's certainly possible to do so.


Video editing doesn't benefit from high core count. At the moment 9900K is among the fastest CPUs for mainstream video editing software.
If AMD manages to improve single-thread performance, look for an optimal Ryzen 3.


> Files and stuff can mean most anything from video rendering, transferring large files between archival drives, zipping, unzipping large(er) files.....


No offense but what you've said here looks quite funny. ;-)
You copy, you compress... It's not really what people buy workstations for. 

But sure... if you're compressing 24/7, a faster CPU will surely let you process more data...


> I want something that's not going to take all day getting it done yet still allow me to use the machine during all this.


So maybe a decent task scheduler instead of more hardware?


----------



## Hockster (Mar 18, 2019)

I know you said no Intel, but depending on what program you're rendering with Intel may be the way to go.


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

I appreciate the efforts to be helpful but please base suggestions on an AMD build as requested in the opening post.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I know you said no Intel, but depending on what program you're rendering with Intel may be the way to go.



Yup when software uses a intel compiler, go figure...


----------



## notb (Mar 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup when software uses a intel compiler, go figure...


You can't blame software makers for using a compiler provided by a company that makes 90% of CPUs (and pretty much 100% of CPUs Adobe clients use). In fact, isn't this the way they should work? Optimize their software for hardware, not throw a tantrum? 

Intel makes an excellent C++ compiler, but also the best Python distribution at the moment. Nvidia is dominating GPGPU with CUDA.
This is something AMD should learn from the larger competitors. Find a mature market or a niche that will grow, make it dependent on their CPUs and collect the cash. Apart from obvious domination when you make good products, this also supports sales when you don't. 


Bones said:


> I appreciate the efforts to be helpful but please base suggestions on an AMD build as requested in the opening post.


Well fine. But you should have just written that you want to buy a big ass AMD CPU. You would get recommendations about big ass AMD CPUs.
Once you make up a story of how you edit video and compress files, it's inevitable that someone will suggest a different route. ;-)

Either way, TR seems like an awful choice at the moment. And I'm not saying this because I'm an Intel HEDT and AMD TR hater, but because at this very moment we have a boost of CPU evolution and consumer platforms catch up quickly.
Once this ends and consumer CPUs are limited to 16 cores for another decade, going HEDT will make sense once again (assuming you want more than 16 cores, obviously).


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

@Hockster : Thank you for the video  and taking time to post.  I do understand you're just trying to help but again, I really want to do an AMD based build this time.
Carry on guys........ I am.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi There, everyone.
Please, *Keep on Topic *and discuss with civility, like the fine people you are.
And, do not demean/insult your fellow members.

Thank You and have a good conversation.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 18, 2019)

bones, goodluck buddy, i find the 2700x makes my dreams come true ,i carnt find any neg with the chip,all i can say is get fast ram if you can..


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks man, I've already decided IF I wind up going Ryzen the X2700 would be the chip I'd go for.
Still some evaluating to do but I'll get it sorted before all is done.

ATM it does look like TR is the way for me to go, a 2950X looks to be on target for what I'm planning. Not too much on core count, is within the 180W envelope and it's base speed is good enough.
As for RAM I'm thinking 64GB's is the target I'm looking for as well. Right now I know where I can get some good quality sticks (a set of 2x 8GB sticks) that's B-die for about $100 per set. These are a higher binned set related to PC rating so the timings won't be that tight but would still work - Biggest thing I'd have to check is compatability before buying. Already have a set of them BTW and they do work just fine in my Intel stuff.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 18, 2019)

im using 32gb Corsair Vengeance RGB CMR16GX4M2C3000C15  @ 3400 on this Aorus board im using, its not the fastest but gets the job done, i think i could get 3600 if i lose the timing a bit.


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

The sticks I'm referring to are made by Adata and the set of them I have already has been good.
I do however plan on grabbing a set or two of the PC3200 sticks anyway for my other DDR4 systems.

Right now the Zenith Extreme Alpha X399 is the leading consideration, the MEG Creation being second and after checking out some reviews done on each that's what I came up with. Of course the Alpha IS the most expensive one but I'd rather spend a little more once than have to buy twice over the next 5 years which is the planned time I want to run it as a minimum, perhaps longer if it's still viable by then. That's why I'm looking to over-spec it to an extent.

EDIT:
May also just wait until the new 3000 series chips comes out and go from there. If I see what I have to spend on it disappearing I'll go ahead and pull the trigger, if not I can keep that option open. July 7th is a ways off so in truth I don't have to be in a rush except for the reason about the funds for it hanging around that long.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Bones said:


> I'm thinking about doing a build based on TR, probrably the low to mid-tier version of TR.
> Ryzen is also a possibility.
> 
> As for expected useage, there isn't any real concern for gaming performance because I don't game, instead I do things like video rendering, file related stuff and the like and a TR should serve that purpose well with Ryzen being capable too.
> ...



A man after my own heart  

Never see the point in skimping on things, it'll just cost you more in the long term 

I've grabbed a few Ryzen setups recently, so very impressed with them.  I'm only on the AM4 CPUs, so 1700X's, I understand that you'd want more cores for work so I can't really comment too much on that but very impressed with them as already mentioned..  
I'm using the Crosshair Hero 6's (both with and without Wi-Fi) and very impressed, temps, power draw, the lot is amazing.  
I was toying with the idea of a Asrock Tachi as well, I've read nothing but great things but my mate was using a Crosshair board and well, as I had the first 5 boards, I decided to give the later ones a try.

I'm yet to start tweaking anything in the system yet, I'm just settling it in with a load of Crunching at the moment and then I'll go from there.  

What sort of programs do you use (for work I guess?) as I have a mate I talk to who does 3D rendering and animation for work (own business) so I can always find out from him about his Threadripper setup if that might help? 

Was interested in the post so I hope I've answered some questions and helped!


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks Phil - Sometimes I do video rendering (Youtube stuff) and working with large/larger files, some of this being said video files.
I also fold (Didn't think to mention that before - My fault) so a TR might be useful for that too folding alongside my GPU.

Although I won't be using it for such all the time I would like the capability to be there, that's why I'm looking at a TR, plus for the long term reasons in my last.

As said Ryzen hasn't been ruled out and if it looks that a Ryzen could do it, that would be great because it's cheaper to get but at the same time I don't want to get caught short later on.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

I like to try and help wherever I can  

Folding with FAH or WCG?  I don't think either make masses of difference but WCG works better in Linux than Windows, but every little helps  

I know this might be a bit of a mad thing to say, but if you went to Ryzen, what about getting two systems?  I just wondered if it was something that might have been a possibility    If there's anything that you'd like me to test out on my setups let me know, I'll do my best to help were possible  
Have you got any sort of price in mind for what you'd like to do?


----------



## Bones (Mar 18, 2019)

I do FAH for folding. 
I really don't have a use for two systems, the wife will be getting this one. Obviously the new is for me with the old FM2+ setup currently in hers being retired from DD duty. 
I don't really have a target price in mind right now, it's gonna cost what it's gonna cost to make it like I want and I'm OK with that. 

Helps that all I really need are the core components, don't have to buy another case, any drives, PSU, any optical/disk drives..... All that I'm set for. 

The GTX 970 is doing fine, that is one area I'm looking at but it's not an actual requirement since I don't game.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2019)

Bones said:


> don't have to buy another case, any drives


Not even a NVME drive for that video data? (a quick trip to PCPartpicker puts you in the $2500 range for TR)


Bones said:


> 2x 8GB sticks


IMHO, move to 16 GB sticks for this system.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 18, 2019)

Threadripper 2950X is on sale at Newegg for $730 with promo code EMCTWUV26.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...r=1&cm_re=threadripper-_-19-113-542-_-Product


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 18, 2019)

Kinda wanted MSI MEG X399 and cheapest TR CPU (1900x I think), or 1920x or 1950x. Its a lot of cores for quite low price, nothing comparable from Intel. 16c/32t is quite bonkers for that price..


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks guys, excellent suggestions all around.  
I did see the 2950 promo, sadly I won't be able to take advantage before it's over. 

The RAM sticks I'll need to think about, BBB makes a good point about the configuration of RAM I'm looking to get.
I've been looking at sets to see what would let me get the most for the least. The more I browse, the more I see and figure things out.


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

Let us know how you decide to go forward @Bones, I look forward to a build log


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2019)

Will do, I don't know exactly when I'll get started but will do so.
I'll admit the build won't be anything special and not for competitive OC'ing like I do with the rest of my stuff - Strictly a daily driver..... Well, I might be tempted into a few runs of Cinebench and WPrime.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 19, 2019)

2700X is a damn fine chip.  THere are some pretty decent deals on it atm, Amazon has it at £280~ new with the Division 2 included free. Not sure what the deals are like in the USA but since average price seemed to be around 300-310 here is not a bad deal  Not sure if you're interested in the DIv 2 but it's added value nonetheless. I Love my 2700X, she will crunch like no tomorrow, run my games at over 100 fps easily, or when i finally get round to finishing my 'Revenge-class Battleship' model, and then render it, will happily do that too, faster than an equally priced Intel for sure^^

Overclockinjg really isnt worth it on 2700x unless you want the extra 5-10% for benching hehe. WIth PBO tweaking, no manual OC, i can get her to 4.05-4.1 GHz all core in Multi-thread loads, like Rendering, and 4.1-4.15 all core in decently threaded video games, or 4.2-4.3 in potato games, with no manual OC at all. So 100% stable as the chip is doing it all for me, and it knows what it can do a lot better than i do lol. All on a £75 Asrock B450M Pro4 and Noctua 120mm air cooler

btw for ram you really cant go wrong with 3200 c14-14-14, samsung b-die. I've had all kinds of AM4 mobos, from B350 to X470, Ryzens from 1200 to 2700x and all of them have no issues with 3200 c14 xmp profile. It's also the sweet spot for Zen in terms of B/W / Latency

Anyway can't wait to hear what you decide to get^^ And I know that Zen won't disappoint you for sure


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2019)

I know you're right about Ryzen, it's certainly a fantasic chip and as said it's not out of consideration at all.
I know for RAM I need a good set of sticks and the ones you describe are a set I'm looking to get if, for nothing else my other DDR4 pieces. Not looking to do any real hardcore benching with it but don't think I won't be testing it, I will be seeing what I can get at some point, at least on water but subzero isn't out of the question either for kicks (And points).

If I do go with a TR, If it's base is large enough to cover the chip I'll just modify/create a mount for my Susanoo cooler and pop that onto it. Already have it and it's shown it can handle my FX9590 with it's 220W TDP rating so a 180W TDP chip should be doable, at least for planned stock useage but if not I'll just get a good aircooler for it.

I'm glad to hear you love your Ryzen, many coming over from Intel have tried it and loved it themselves. I'm not partial to either one, I go with what works for my needs and that's how I do it, just this time I want a Zen based setup since I already have a DDR4 Intel setup - Actually three total and all have been good so no complaints about them.
As for what I've ran before, well - Here's the list of stuff I either have or had with most of it still here, in working condition and I have a few multiple examples of pieces within the list, also have a few that's not on it (Yet).
https://hwbot.org/user/bones/#Hardware_Library
With all this going on I just want something I can setup as a DD and forget it, leaving all the rest to mess around with as I want and not worry about.


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

Bones said:


> Will do, I don't know exactly when I'll get started but will do so.
> I'll admit the build won't be anything special and not for competitive OC'ing like I do with the rest of my stuff - Strictly a daily driver..... Well, I might be tempted into a few runs of Cinebench and WPrime.



Never knew you did HWBot stuff mate, awesome   I personally gave up about 4 years ago but that's another conversation altogether 



Bones said:


> I know you're right about Ryzen, it's certainly a fantasic chip and as said it's not out of consideration at all.
> I know for RAM I need a good set of sticks and the ones you describe are a set I'm looking to get if, for nothing else my other DDR4 pieces. Not looking to do any real hardcore benching with it but don't think I won't be testing it, I will be seeing what I can get at some point, at least on water but subzero isn't out of the question either for kicks (And points).
> 
> If I do go with a TR, If it's base is large enough to cover the chip I'll just modify/create a mount for my Susanoo cooler and pop that onto it. Already have it and it's shown it can handle my FX9590 with it's 220W TDP rating so a 180W TDP chip should be doable, at least for planned stock useage but if not I'll just get a good aircooler for it.
> ...



As I said yesterday, the Ryzen rigs I've got I'm very pleased with, granted only a few days of crunching has been had from them but they are very efficient and running extremely well   I do look forward to the build and seeing what you pick


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm running the 1900x on a taichi board, I love it, plenty of power for rendering my 3d models, I haven't had any issues


----------



## Bones (Mar 21, 2019)

Have to admit I'm probrably overthinking it, Ryzen may well be what I settle on based on cost up front to buy and operate afterwards. 
If I still go TR it will be the 2950x chip I'll get. 

Or I may just wait and see what happens July 7th. 

I'll be honest - ATM I"m mulling over each option because once I pull the trigger I can't reload that bullet and I've only one to use so I'd best make it count. 
If I get something it will happen soon, if not I'll wait it out until July 7th and go from there.


----------



## Bones (Mar 26, 2019)

OK - Did the deed and parts are on order. 
Decided to go with a Ryzen build after all because even though I can get a TR no prob I can't justify to myself the final pricetag. Other things I had to include in the order for other stuff showed me I'd probrably be better off going Ryzen so I did. 

The grocery list of stuff for the build is as follows:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113499
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157834
2 sets of these: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814930012

That's not all I have in the order because I had to get some other things for other builds/setup I already have but all this is a definite for this build I'm doing. 
More on this once I get it all and start building it.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

There's always the option of moving to a 16 core Ryzen 3xxxX at a later time.


----------



## Bones (Mar 26, 2019)

Good point - I do hope they do this, would be nice to have the option.
Only caveat I could see is if a board as is today can handle a chip like that once it appears. I'd have to think if it woudn't the new chip wouldn't be supported and just not work.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

Switching out the CPU at a later time might also get you PCIe Gen 4 but probably not over the two Radeon VII.


----------



## Bones (Mar 26, 2019)

ATM it doesn't matter - Card got declined.
Funds are there but for some reason it's getting declined so I'll have to find out why and go from there.
Probrably a good thing too after I saw this in my email after I declined the order so I can get things straight:





Calling it a gift yet they are gonna charge me $150 for something I didn't want in the first place..... I believe it was for a game?
_Gift for them_, not me.

EDIT:
Saw how to get around it so the next time this won't happen. I do not like them saying "It's free" when it's not but at least they do provide a way you don't have to include it.
Moral of the story: 
Online shopping is getting to be like a stroll through a minefield - Tread carefully.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

Bones said:


> ATM it doesn't matter - Card got declined.
> Funds are there but for some reason it's getting declined so I'll have to find out why and go from there.
> Probrably a good thing too after I saw this in my email after I declined the order so I can get things straight:
> View attachment 119522
> ...


I've been going with Amazon for the difference in shipping charges up where I'm at. Amazon though didn't try to charge me for the free games when I bought the RX 480.

Prefer using a Visa prepaid when shopping online.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2019)

Bones said:


> Calling it a gift yet they are gonna charge me $150 for something I didn't want in the first place..... I believe it was for a game?
> _Gift for them_, not me.


It zero's out with the order, but if you cancel the GPU that it goes with, it will charge you for it.


----------



## Bones (Mar 26, 2019)

Got things sorted this morning so reordered everything.
Changed the GPU I got, the Powercolor card was a little cheaper so got it instead of the ASRock branded one but should do the same.

Once it's all here the build is on.


----------



## Bones (Mar 31, 2019)

It's here, assembled and running.
Loaded up Win 7 and it's doing OK, I do have a concern over CPU temps - The Wraith cooler clearly isn't all that and the one I did order didn't have an AM4 plate even though the listing said it supports AM4. I can get a plate but that would cost $11 and then an addtional $21 just to ship it - I know it doesn't cost that much to send a thin piece of metal you could stuff into an envelope and mail off. Luckily the cooler can be used with other stuff I have but it's still annoying all the same.

Right now I have the system folding and will let the card run all night to get some points and break it in.
Here's the parts I got and showing how I had it mocked up earlier for some testing before setting it into the case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Grab a Thermalright Cooler Id say


----------



## Bones (Mar 31, 2019)

That's one I was checking out, good suggestion.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 31, 2019)

Upgrade itch satisfied?


----------



## Bones (Mar 31, 2019)

Never! 

There is always the need for more.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Bones said:


> Never!
> 
> There is always the need for more.



Hey bro another brand if excellent Coolers is Scythe as you know


----------



## Bones (Mar 31, 2019)

Ordered this one - Had my eye on it already and just did the deed a few ago. SCYTHE Big Shuriken 3 CPU Cooler(SCBSK-3000) - Newegg.com


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Bones said:


> It's here, assembled and running.
> Loaded up Win 7 and it's doing OK, I do have a concern over CPU temps - The Wraith cooler clearly isn't all that and the one I did order didn't have an AM4 plate even though the listing said it supports AM4. I can get a plate but that would cost $11 and then an addtional $21 just to ship it - I know it doesn't cost that much to send a thin piece of metal you could stuff into an envelope and mail off. Luckily the cooler can be used with other stuff I have but it's still annoying all the same.
> 
> Right now I have the system folding and will let the card run all night to get some points and break it in.
> ...



I did exactly the same thing and boy I was glad when I put the 14D back on it..  Bloody noise of the fan was terrible and I couldn't deal with that..  It looked nice and would have been perfect for my daughter and my Mrs, but not a chance when it's under load..  Although I'm quite surprised that the 14D is not holding as good a temp at the Phanteks cooler that's on the other 1700X....


----------

